# New Halloween Tattoo



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

I was thinking about getting some new ink, and realized of all the tats ive gotten over the years, I don't have any Halloween tats. So I drew up a rough sketch, and the artist came up with this design.






















Oh and by the way, I'm not finished yet, still have one more sitting to go. Still have to add the graveyard scene, the moon, and a flight of bats. cant wait to be done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Niiiiice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeously spooky!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It's a real statement, thats for sure.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice ink!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Diggin' that! Can't wait to see it when it's finished!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

very cool Jack, love it.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

sweet


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

BadA$$!


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I'm partial to the pumpkin portion.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

What a great tattoo! Congrats. Awaiting the finished art too!

Grimm


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Friggin' awesome artwork ya sporting. Keep going and finish it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Holy crap, Batman! I read the title of the post and thought, "Oh, a pumpkin on the ankle." That is one serious tat. I love it! Knowing your artistic side, I should have known it would blow me out of the water.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

omaigad!!! that's very cool tatoo and very big.... 
waiting for your full pict tatooo


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty sweet artwork Jack. Looking forward to more pics as it nears completion!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah317/mcasines/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/C9884F5E-1643-4C8A-8CF8-6EB0EFB5E691_zps7jyie9d5.jpg~origina







http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah317/mcasines/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-07/2C794EF1-2BB2-4D16-9C2D-9C09D3B7F1B1_zpsliwqzvwo.jpg~original








a few more pics of the finished tattoo.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine ink!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice detailing on the additions, HMJ!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That's too legit to quit right there! Great ink!


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Love the tattoo. Been wanting to do something like that, but can never settle on a design.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I always wanted to have a halloween inspired tattoo.. Yours is very cool.


----------

